# Private Message shows 1 unread



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

At the top of every page it shows that I have "Private Messages: 1 Unread...", but when I go to the messages, they all show as "read". The latest one was from December '06 (and I have read them all).

Do I have a new message somewhere that I just can't see?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Please see the very next thread down...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=341492


----------

